# Interior Ramp Clearance



## CAR (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello,
I am working on an interior office renovation where the client wants to add a fitness room and lockers to their existing office. The fitness area will have a raised specialty floor 5" high. So we're ramping down from the fitness area to a corridor that takes you into the men's and women's lockers in each side. To get into each locker room we have vestibule. This vestibule consists of an opening with no door at the bottom of the ramp. My question is. How much clearance do I need from bottom of ramp to the vestibule opening on each side? As of now we have 2'-0" clear from B.O. ramp to the start of the opening. I would've preferred 4'-0" but the space is tight and the client's demands for constant changes have left us with not a lot of wiggle room. Now this client is asking why we're even having the 2'-0" clearance before the openings. I've looked online but I only find examples of ramps with adjacent doors (which show a minimum of 2'-0"). I have not found any references to cased openings without doors. Does anyone know what is the minimum distance allowed from the B.O. ramp to these openings? Not sure if anyone can see the image I tried to paste.

Thank you.


----------



## classicT (Feb 14, 2019)

Unless you are a paid member, you cant post images except by external webpage link.

The small cost of joining is easily recuperated by the wealth of knowledge here. Sawhorse link in my signature will get you to the spot.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 14, 2019)

48 inches is required. Per ANSI A117.1, Figure 404.2.3.4(a), a 48-inch maneuvering clearance is required at openings without doors for the full width of the opening. Per Section 404.2.3.1, a maneuvering clearance cannot have a slope steeper than 1:48.


----------



## CAR (Feb 14, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Unless you are a paid member, you cant post images except by external webpage link.
> 
> The small cost of joining is easily recuperated by the wealth of knowledge here. Sawhorse link in my signature will get you to the spot.



I see. Thank you.


----------



## CAR (Feb 14, 2019)

RLGA said:


> 48 inches is required. Per ANSI A117.1, Figure 404.2.3.4(a), a 48-inch maneuvering clearance is required at openings without doors for the full width of the opening. Per Section 404.2.3.1, a maneuvering clearance cannot have a slope steeper than 1:48.



Thank you for the prompt reply.


----------



## CAR (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## steveray (Feb 15, 2019)

If the opening is 60" you are good......


----------



## CAR (Feb 15, 2019)

steveray said:


> If the opening is 60" you are good......



Thanks. One thing I'm wondering is that we have 2' from where the ramp ends to where the opening begins. I've been trying to post photos ever since I upgraded my account yesterday but it doesn't seem to be working. Anyway, this client wants to take away the 2' and just have the bottom of ramp to align with the start of the opening. I don't want someone in a wheelchair to make a turn while there's still a slope. I keep trying to find that scenario in the code. But I only see when there is a door present you need 24" min between the door and ramp. So this is the approach I took in this instance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 18, 2019)

top and Bottom of ramp has to have five foot landing ..... regardless of doors..


----------



## CAR (Mar 5, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HpGyvcyuMRnywf187


----------



## CAR (Mar 5, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> top and Bottom of ramp has to have five foot landing ..... regardless of doors..
> View attachment 3911




Silly question. But how were you able to post that ramp image. I've upgraded my account and have been trying to post images using links from web hosting sites. But nothing seems to work.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't see a problem with what you posted in post#10. If there were doors there instead of opens then it would be a different animal. IMHO


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Handrail extensions look off to me......... Need more info for left r\edge of picture.


----------



## CAR (Mar 5, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

CAR   Sent you PM ...


----------

